# Greatest books written about drug use?



## Johnnyaz333

What the fuck Johnny- A book about skateboarding sex drugs and rocknroll. The author speaks the truth about using unafraid of criticism. Very funny story about his bands abuse while on the rd. This is a must read for all users and x users with an ending that will blow your mind..a friend gave me my copy and its been passed on four times since but also available on Amazon. Do our self a favor get this book.


----------



## Wiserthanearlier

Um , title or link or something?


----------



## Dresden

From Chocolate to Morphine
The Physician's Desk Reference
PiHKAL
TiHKAL


----------



## Jabberwocky

I enjoyed ?Captain Trips: A Biography of Jerry Garcia.? Its a chronicle of drug use and music history and contains some great stories.

Edit: I meant to say: "Living with the Dead : Twenty Years on the Bus with Garcia and the Grateful Dead"
by David Dalton and Rock Scully

Read both books when I was in high school, but "Living with the dead" was by far the better one.


----------



## Tubbs

Go ask Alice is pretty good, was written back in the 70s.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Working on one myself. 

Most books are better without drugs as a major central topic.  Just saying.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^here here

I was thinking 

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Larimar

I liked those Ellen  Hopkins books; they are kind of journal , poem style about drug use and rehab; Crank , Glass , Impluse , Smoke .. 
Go ask Alice was good, read that in school actually .


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Oh also 

...

-> {{{~~~words~~~}}}


----------



## steewith2ees

Factual? 'Drugs Without the Hot Air' by David Nutt, but as outstanding as it presents its content it is, as a detailed snapshot of current international drug use, policy and social impaction in the developed world (particularly the UK), very much of the moment and will probably not age well in some aspects. ('Blitzed' by Norman Ohler regarding drug use by and under the Nazi's will probably be a more compelling time capsule')

Biographical? Mr Nice. I do not feel compelled to read any others as this...



Captain.Heroin said:


> Most books are better without drugs as a major central topic.  Just saying.



...sums the topic up perfectly.

Fiction? 'Trainspotting' by Irvine Welsh. It's not about drugs it's about life, his observations of and the accounts he writes regarding the human experience as a whole is as authentic as any of the drug content. As a bonafide bag - head however I have to admit that T'Spotting (and Skagboys) can really trigger the desire to use heroin, but for the majority of the planet this is not an issue and is an essential read.


----------



## alasdairm

permanent midnight is excellent






alasdair


----------



## sigmond

supposedly it 'last Exit to Brooklyn' or 'Junkie' my favorite is still 'Confessions Of an English Opium-Eater'


Top 15 according to Jerry Stahl


----------



## neversickanymore

This one should be on the list

The Tennis Partner


----------



## freedom rings




----------



## freedom rings

alasdairm said:


> permanent midnight is excellent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



Nice


----------



## Jabberwocky

I recently read Junkie by William S but it was okay not that spectacular as the hype about it but decent reading, I like to read about drug usage in specific cultures, the most interesting that I read recently was called Narcotics in Romanian Culture History,Religion and Literature by Andrei Oisteanu but I don't think that it's translated to english  such a bummer because indeed it was a very interesting book


----------



## Speed King

Fear and loathing in Las Vegas. I don't know if this one counts, but I think its passable. Fiction or not. Same with The Electric Coolade Acid Test.


----------

